# Apollo and Prostasia labs



## Terry Marshall (Dec 12, 2014)

What are your thoughts on these labs... I have heard good things but some of their products just seem too awesome... Some of them blends in the Apollo range have left me salivating!!


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

Apollo are absolutly spot on, their tren is fab.

Ive used their tren ace, torrip 301, MP200, Mtren, rip 240, All absolutly wicked.


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 12, 2014)

Apollo gets great reviews on here mate. Worth searching as a few cycle threads are on here.


----------



## J4MES (Jul 28, 2013)

I rate apollo! Got prop tren and mast coming soon!


----------



## Terry Marshall (Dec 12, 2014)

I've heard good things about Apollo I just needed confirmation so thanks guys... But not heard much about Prostasia which is a shame as there is plenty more of that about... Anyone tried Prostasia?..


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Apollo great lab mate


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

What do Apollo blends consist of? Never used the lab


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Equimast 450

300 Equipoise cyp

150 Mast e

TesT 400

Test E 100mg

Test C 150MG

Test D 150mg,

Sustanon. 250

Test Phenylpropionat 30mg,

Test isocaproate 60mg,

Test Propionate 60mg,

Test Decanoate 100mg

Rip 240

Test Propionate 70mg

Trenbolone Acetate 100mg

Masterone Propionate 70mg

Rip 450 E.

Testosterone Enthanate 150mg

Trenbolone Enthanate 150mg

Masterone Enthanate 150mg

Rip 450 E .S

Testosterone Enthanate 100mg

Trenbolone Enthanate 250mg

Masterone Enthanate 100mg

Deca 400

Nandrolone Decanoate 300mg

Nandrolone PhenylPropionate 100mg

Deca 300

Nandrolone Decanoate 300mg

Nandrolone PhenylPropionate

100mg/ml

NppTest 200mg/ml

Nandrolone PhenylPropionate 100mg : Test Propionate 100mg

Test 350.

Testosterone Enthanate 250mg

Testosterone Propionate 100mg

Test Enthanate

250mg or 300mg/ml

Test Cypionate

200mg/ml

Test Prop 100mgml

Test Phenylprop 125mg/ml

Npp/testpp 200mg/ml

Mast 325.

Masterone Enthanate 250mg

Masterone Propionate 75mg

Mast 200E,

Masterone Enthanate 200mg,

Mast prop 100mg/ml

MP 200

Masterone Propionate 100mg

Testosterone Propionate 100mg

Equipose undecanoate 500

500mg

TorRip 301

Mast p 100mg

Tren ace 100mg

Test prop 100mg

MTren 1000mcg

TrenTest 250

175mg tren e

75mg test e

TT325

225mg Test e

100mg Tren e

Tren 300

Trenbolone Ethanate 200mg

Trenbolone Acetate 100mg

Tren 300S

Trenbolone Ethanate 200mg

Trenbolone Acetate 100mg

Mtren 1500mcg

Tren ace

100mg/ml

Tren E

175mg/ml

Tren Hex

175mg/ml

Mtren 2500mcg/ml

MT 2.

Tabs.

Var 25mg

Winney 25mg

Oxy 25mg

Methyl 1 Test 10mg

Dbol 10mg


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

I have used both Apollo and Prostasia and both are great labs , but no doubt Prostasia is my go too lab now , best gear i have tried and i have tried alot of brands . Nr 1 Prostasia labs , nr 2 sphinx nr 3 wildcat , nr 4 fusion , nr 5 Apollo . My top 5 right there .


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

Theorist said:


> Loads to choose from haha, the normal rip blends etc. They also have a lot of high dosed long and short ester blends, for example test 350 which is 250mg enanthate and 100mg prop per ml.


Sounds fooking great @Theorist @G-man99

Like the sound of the 450 E.S. - bet the pip tears you a new one though lol


----------



## J4MES (Jul 28, 2013)

Anyone tried apollo anavar?


----------



## keikai73 (Oct 14, 2014)

Not sure prostasia are at the same heights as Apollo yet, i think they are on a level with sphinx, well thats what im told lol


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

What's Apollo's torip301 like for pre workout ?


----------



## J4MES (Jul 28, 2013)

J4MES said:


> Anyone tried apollo anavar?


Bump


----------



## john_santon (May 31, 2013)

I got 2 vials of the torrip 301. To be honest it wasn't that great. For a pre work out it wasn't anything special. Felt under dosed. Got slight tren cough. Was left dissapointed buy 301. I'm now on there test 400 and making good gains. Maybe I got some bad batch of torrip 301. Either way next time I'll just buy it all seperate.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

john_santon said:


> I got 2 vials of the torrip 301. To be honest it wasn't that great. For a pre work out it wasn't anything special. Felt under dosed. Got slight tren cough. Was left dissapointed buy 301. I'm now on there test 400 and making good gains. Maybe I got some bad batch of torrip 301. Either way next time I'll just buy it all seperate.


it's not really a pre workout and tren cough means nothing what so ever....

torrip blew my socks off never used anything as strong


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

J4MES said:


> Anyone tried apollo anavar?


it's Fckin awesome. Feel free to shoot me a pm on that topic.


----------



## ahad (Sep 4, 2015)

Hey guys, using prostasia atm tren ace and winstrol at 50mg but there in capsules form?? @


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

> Hey guys, using prostasia atm tren ace and winstrol at 50mg but there in capsules form?? @


Are you saying their Tren Ace is in tablet form or just the Winny? If just the winny then thats pretty standard for most labs. If your saying their tren ace is too then thats a first for me.


----------



## jimbo83 (Feb 7, 2014)

> I've heard good things about Apollo I just needed confirmation so thanks guys... But not heard much about Prostasia which is a shame as there is plenty more of that about... Anyone tried Prostasia?..


Apollo good but pip on the blends is a bitch


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Always had good products from Apollo. Using their Stanzolol now.


----------



## ahad (Sep 4, 2015)

jimbo83 said:


> lol its the winnys. It dont have a batch number on the tub as all meds are suppose to to trace back on anything.
> 
> Apollo good
> 
> ngt


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Frazercraig said:


> Prostasia is a awesome lab guys I'm a rep for them aswel as ginlabs are both are outstanding value for money are quality


A rep says a lab is awesome..... mind blown


----------

